# anyone in B.C. want to order a cake walk wheel?



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,

I live in B.C. and was wondering if there are any other people that were wanting to order a CWS. If there are a couple other people that want them we could split on shipping and you save money if you order more than one. Send me a pm if anyone is interested.


----------

